# disconnected network drive after reboot



## linsteve (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have about 10 computers and a win 2003 server at work(small business). I have all the computers mapped to several program folders on the server. They connect fine when i go to each computer and map each drive with the logon as Administrator(server user). But after i reboot the workstations, the network drives are disconnected again. On some of the computers i can double click on the disconnected drive and it'll map and let me in. but on others it'll ask me to log on. the only logon that works seems to be the server administrator. the network is set in a workgroup style, rather than domain. I believe its something to do with the settings on the server. I also created a "office" user on the server and given it close to full control for the workstations to log on as, with no password. (i rather everybody not know the password for the server) But it doesn't seem to work.

BTW this website is awesome, it has helped me alot in many probs i have encounter.

Help?
Steve


----------



## simonmason (Jan 22, 2008)

I have exactly the same issue. Windows 2003 Enterprise Server. Sharing drives to other PCs in my network using workgroup setup (they used to be joined to domain but the domain controller crashed and I decided to not replace it). I share drives from the server and several weird things happen.

1) When a workstation reboots it will show the drives as disconnected in My Computer. However, when you click on them they will reconnect automatically. Problem with this is that certain applications are not that smart - so if I don't go into My Computer and click on them the applications will show them as disconnected.

2) The user on the workstation must have the same password as the admin on the server in order for the drives to reconnect automatically!! I have tried storing the separate username and password in the additional passwords section on the workstations but it doesn't appear to work!

Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I may have to go back to the domain. The only thing stopping me from doing this is that I am using fast user switching and it works very nicely. Switching to a domain takes this feature away.


----------

